# HELP!! Looking to lose fat but keep muscle!



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

*Hi lads, any help much appreciated...*

*
*

*
Looking to lose fat i know its diet dependent aswell..*

*
*

*
I have my protein shakes with semi skimmed milk..is this bad idea or go to water?*

*
*

*
Also this is gonna be my training for next few months see how i get on..*

*
*

*
TRAINING:*

*
*

*
10MINS RUNNING BEFORE EVERY SESSION*

*
*

*
MONDAY: CHEST & TRICEPS*

*
TUESDAY:LEGS*

*
WEDNESDAY: 30 MINUTES ON BIKE*

*
THURSDAY: BACK*

*
FRIDAY: BICEP & SHOULDERS *

*
SATURDAY: 30 MINUTES ON BIKE*

*
SUNDAY 30 MINUTES ROWING.*

*
*

*
I'M CURRENTLY AT ABOUT 18-20% BODY-FAT*

*
*

*
PLEASE HELP...*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

I love this type of threads... No I'm lying..

Anyway bud here are my suggestions...

Research push/legs/pull gym routines...

Cardio 5x a week 45 mins

Off days cardio 2x a day

As for diet ...

I'd eat... 300g protein 200g carbs 100g fats.

O yeah and I'd use water over milk in protein shakes.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Dont we all. :tongue:


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Kazama said:


> I love this type of threads... No I'm lying..
> 
> Anyway bud here are my suggestions...
> 
> ...


There done. Took words out of my mouth. Just add couple tbsp of extra virgin olive oil in there everyday too


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Kazama said:


> I love this type of threads... No I'm lying..
> 
> Anyway bud here are my suggestions...
> 
> ...


Cool, you must be good recommending nearly 3000 cals for cutting without his stats! 

Advice on the training and cardio is sound though mate


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Kazama said:


> As for diet ...
> 
> I'd eat... 300g protein 200g carbs 100g fats.


Surely we need to know the OP weight, height, age before telling him to consume 2900cals?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Cool, you must be good recommending nearly 3000 cals for cutting without his stats!
> 
> Advice on the training and cardio is sound though mate


Beat me to it


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

Eat to what you want to become, not what you are...

Anyway there's a rough border on what you should be aiming for, plus 3000kcal while doing cardio 5x a week if your doing cardio right your burn 1000+ kcal anyway...


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Can someone also tell me the secret. Just over 1 month till cut time.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

User Name said:


> Can someone also tell me the secret. Just over 1 month till cut time.


Only 3 days till mine, I need the big secret first.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Also, why is this in the steroid section?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Only 3 days till mine, I need the big secret first.


dnp and tren


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Kazama said:


> Eat to what you want to become, not what you are...


But we dont know what he is or what he wants to become :confused1: If he is 16st and wants to drop to 14st then thats probably right, but if hes 12st and wants to drop to 11st then its probably too much.

More info needed.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> dnp and tren


Would do, but judging by some of the responses on various DNP topics here I'll drop dead within a few days :lol:


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> But we dont know what he is or what he wants to become :confused1: If he is 16st and wants to drop to 14st then thats probably right, but if hes 12st and wants to drop to 11st then its probably too much.
> 
> Also he said he's 18-20% bodyfat you know many 12 stone guys with high body fat?
> 
> More info needed.


The only 12 stone blokes that want to drop to 11 stone are those competing and judging by his first post, he's not.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Kazama said:


> The only 12 stone blokes that want to drop to 11 stone are those competing and judging by his first post, he's not.


Ok your right, everyone should cut @ 2900cals regardless :lol:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Ok your right, everyone should cut @ 2900cals regardless :lol:


 :lol:

I'm by no means an expert, but some of the bollocks I read on this forum does make me laugh.


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Ok your right, everyone should cut @ 2900cals regardless :lol:


No I'm just pre judging the person by his first post...

Also fats should be anywhere near 100-150g so you don't go flat looking and carbs shouldn't really go below 200g.

I'll eat my hat if he replies to this thread and he's 12 stone.


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

MF88 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm by no means an expert, but some of the bollocks I read on this forum does make me laugh.


I'm 200lbs sub 10% body fat... I speak no bollocks friend


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Kazama said:


> I'm 200lbs sub 10% body fat... I speak no bollocks friend


I think you need to put up a better avatar pic then, friend.

The advice you're offering OP of eating 2900 cals is based on absolutely fvck all. You don't know his stats, you're offering advice based on guesswork, which = bollocks.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Kazama said:


> No I'm just pre judging the person by his first post...
> 
> Also fats should be anywhere near 100-150g so you don't go flat looking and carbs shouldn't really go below 200g.
> 
> I'll eat my hat if he replies to this thread and he's 12 stone.


Lets say hes average height, and in his mid - late 20s, and is eating -500cals under maintenence, then he would have to be 16 - 17st for that to be a cutting intake. Im not saying hes not, im saying that we dont know his stats thus cannot advise on intake.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Kazama said:


> I'm 200lbs sub 10% body fat... I speak no bollocks friend


If that's you in the pic then you are no way sub 10% mate


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

MF88 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm by no means an expert, but some of the bollocks I read on this forum does make me laugh.


is it just me or lately is there alot more bollocks being spoken lately?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> If that's you in the pic then you are no way sub 10% mate


Everone with abs is sub 10%, dont you know this :whistling:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> If that's you in the pic then you are no way sub 10% mate


I think it's another case of some dodgy Argos bodyfat scales.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

kingdale said:


> is it just me or lately is there alot more bollocks being spoken lately?


No you're right mate, I can't believe the amount of BS I've try to correct today alone!

That's not aimed at this thread in particular btw...


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> If that's you in the pic then you are no way sub 10% mate


Better?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

kingdale said:


> is it just me or lately is there alot more bollocks being spoken lately?


Certainly seems that way. Most posts seem to be "you'll die on DNP", "you'll die on steroids", "can I take a protein shake to get huge?", and of course, Kazama's posts in this thread.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> No you're right mate, I can't believe the amount of BS I've try to correct today alone!
> 
> That's not aimed at this thread in particular btw...


same! i am no expert but even i have being sat here facepalming.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Kazama said:


> Better?


was that taken at a similar time to your last pic? looked to be a big difference.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Kazama said:


> Better?


A million times better, the last one did you no justice whatsoever

Look very good mate, those pics must be a while apart?


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

kingdale said:


> was that taken at a similar time to your last pic? looked to be a big difference.


No ols one was my bulking picture which I've just finished, current one me at last cut. Try to keep abs all year round if I can help it


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

kingdale said:


> was that taken at a similar time to your last pic? looked to be a big difference.


^^^ This

Anyway, I couldn't give a shiny shyte about whether you're sub-10% BF or not, it's irrelevant. What is relevant however is the fact that the advice you were giving was sh1t.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Kazama said:


> No ols one was my bulking picture which I've just finished, current one me at last cut. Try to keep abs all year round if I can help it


So this new pic is older than the last one?


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

MF88 said:


> ^^^ This
> 
> Anyway, I couldn't give a shiny shyte about whether you're sub-10% BF or not, it's irrelevant. What is relevant however is the fact that the advice you were giving was sh1t.


You look massive... Please grace us with your vast experience with the sport.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> So this new pic is older than the last one?


Sounds like it.

Anyway, I'm going bed. Night all.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Kazama said:


> You look massive... Please grace us with your vast experience with the sport.


Nothing to do with experience mate, it's called having a brain. I could be the biggest bloke in the world, could be the smallest bloke in the world but I'd still know your advice was based on shyte.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Kazama said:


> No ols one was my bulking picture which I've just finished, current one me at last cut. Try to keep abs all year round if I can help it


Did you cut on 2900 kcals perchance?


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Nothing to do with experience mate, it's called having a brain. I could be the biggest bloke in the world, could be the smallest bloke in the world but I'd still know your advice was based on shyte.


Have a good night sleep... We're see of I was wrong when this guy replys lol


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Did you cut on 2900 kcals perchance?


My intake was different...

350g protein 250g carbs 100g fats carb refeed on a Sunday 1000+carbs

3 day spilt push legs pull+ cardio


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Kazama said:


> Have a good night sleep... We're see of I was wrong when this guy replys lol


Come on, even if he is 16st then it was a complete guess. One size doesnt fit all.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Kazama said:


> Have a good night sleep... We're see of I was wrong when this guy replys lol


If he comes on and you were right it was a bloody good guess, you can pick my lottery numbers for the Euros.

Anyway, I've had my fix of dolphin videos for the night so now I'm definitely off to bed.


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Come on, even if he is 16st then it was a complete guess. One size doesnt fit all.


Ok ok,

I'm just saying ANYONE'S carbs shouldn't go below 200g if your on a standard diet and fats below 100g in my experience anyway... The protein intake was a guess but even 12-13 stone guys I train eat 300+ protein


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Metabolism


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

I think katana was just maybe tryin to give ratios of protein carbs fats. Cause that's what I read it like not specific to numbers


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Metabolism


True... Got me there...

although you look like you eat pies must be a strongman/power lifter ? No offence I'm joking got a few power lifters in my gym they call me skinny bones and their known as pie eaters lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Kazama said:


> True... Got me there...
> 
> although you look like you eat pies must be a strongman/power lifter ? No offence I'm joking got a few power lifters in my gym they call me skinny bones and their known as pie eaters lol


No mate, he's just a fat cnut! :lol:


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

Bet his lifts more impressive then mine though lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You cheeky fcukers !

I've got a slowwwwww metabolism.

I bulk on 2000 calories per day


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> You cheeky fcukers !
> 
> I've got a slowwwwww metabolism.
> 
> I bulk on 2000 calories per day


2000 pies a day more like


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Kazama said:


> 2000 pies a day more like


Oi. I have heavy bones


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Oi. I have heavy bones


Haha

Just out of interest how many kcal do you eat a day? What are you 20+ stone


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Kazama said:


> Haha
> 
> Just out of interest how many kcal do you eat a day? What are you 20+ stone


I eat 1800 calories per day. Not joking. I was 20 stone 5lbs, now 17 stone 1lb


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I eat 1800 calories per day. Not joking. I was 20 stone 5lbs, now 17 stone 1lb


I'd be straving eating that low kcal... You not get moody as fck eating that low ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Kazama said:


> I'd be straving eating that low kcal... You not get moody as fck eating that low ?


Got no choice. Else I'd be 30 stone.

I'm a miserable **** anyway


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Got no choice. Else I'd be 30 stone.
> 
> I'm a miserable **** anyway


Likewise not the 30 stone but miserable Cnut..

When bulking I can do a 250kg deadlift but as soon as I start dieting I'm lucky to get 200kg, think its just mainly because burning all my engery with cardio ?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Kazama said:


> I'd be straving eating that low kcal... You not get moody as fck eating that low ?


that you in your avi??


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> that you in your avi??


Yes?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Kazama said:


> Yes?


wanker


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> wanker


Fcker? Lol

About 7% thereabouts looked amazing but felt Sh1t on the inside moody as fck


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Kazama said:


> Fcker? Lol
> 
> About 7% thereabouts looked amazing but felt Sh1t on the inside moody as fck


haha how much did you weigh there? did you do it for a photo shoot or just because you can?


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> haha how much did you weigh there? did you do it for a photo shoot or just because you can?


I was single ... Lads holiday say no more lol

Also like to see what condition I can get into aswel... As being fat depresses me.

I was about ... 180lbs there I think..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do I really look massive in my avi?

I'm paranoid now


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Do my bum look big in this?
> 
> I'm paranoid now


sound like my bird.....


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Do I really look massive in my avi?
> 
> I'm paranoid now


Did zyzz have abs?

Lol nah you just look like your typical power lifter mate


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Kazama said:


> I was single ... Lads holiday say no more lol
> 
> Also like to see what condition I can get into aswel... As being fat depresses me.
> 
> I was about ... 180lbs there I think..


haha did it have the effect you wanted? when i dieted down for a lad holiday i werent that lean and even then i was on the boder line of bird not having the confidence to come talk/ birds thinking im a utter dick! saying that im 6ft3 and i was 17.5stone (19 st now)


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Kazama said:


> Lol nah you just look like your* typical power lifter *mate


tassotti..... that means ummm yes


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> haha did it have the effect you wanted? when i dieted down for a lad holiday i werent that lean and even then i was on the boder line of bird not having the confidence to come talk/ birds thinking im a utter dick! saying that im 6ft3 and i was 17.5stone (19 st now)


I'm generally a cocky.arrogant, self centred pr1ck away so I'm good with women, well so my ex tells me lol!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Kazama said:


> I was single ... Lads holiday say no more lol
> 
> Also like to see what condition I can get into aswel... As being fat depresses me.
> 
> I was about ... 180lbs there I think..


how tall are you?


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

kingdale said:


> how tall are you?


5"11


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I've changed my avatar 'specially for this thread.

This is my 45-year old torso this week. Usually, I look a lot more bodybuildery, but Mrs Z watched "Fight Club" and was creaming herself when Brad Pitt was beating up Ed Norton, so I've gone for more of a "Brad Pitt in Fight Club" look.

I've been injecting 100mg test prop with just 50mg of mast prop the last few weeks, with 100mg of anavar a day when I remember. I'd had 3 days of zero calories, zero sleep, just fizzy drinks and the odd whey shake. Mrs Z had to crash and passed out, and I was bored so I got my phone camera out.

I got some ephedrine, but it seemed very underdosed. I extracted the ephedrine using isopropanol and was right - there was about 8mg per tablet. So I decided to make it more effective by removing the oxygen atom that prevents ephedrine from passing the blood / brain barrier. 5 hours later, I was as high as a kite, leading my thai wife around on all fours with a leather belt round her neck like a dog on a lead. We don't have a brothel at the moment, so the clothes and uniforms my wife's girls use are all stored in a box in the bedroom.

I remember having a bath and going through two Gillette blue II razors, popping a cialis, and shooting an ampoule of alpha pharma testorapid. After that, it's all hazy memories of swirling smoke, Mrs Z dancing in "me love you long-time" white platforms and squirting KY on her silicone boobs, thanking my aunty Wendy for my Top Man gift vouchers when she phoned while trying not to sound out of it, and trying to explain "A Christmas Carol"'s various ghosts to a thai woman who doesn't understand past, present or future tenses.

Oh, I remember going to the 24 hour Tesco to buy some sluttier eyemakeup colours for my wife, and the checkout girl looking at me like I might be a transvestite. It was worth it when Mrs Z deepthroated me looking like the worst kind of pattaya slut, looking me right in the eyes. Society has lost it's way - we keep the true spirit of christmas alive in the zorrin household.

"More light blue! And the pink fishnet dress!" "..but blue not go with brown eyes, honey" "just do it...and more pink to bring out your cheekbones"

I've never used mast prop before (except as part of a rip blend). I'm a big fan. It preserves muscle well, no matter how little you eat or how much you party. DHTs like anavar, winstrol and masteron all help to melt the midesction fat. If you like proviron, use masteron. It's anabolic, but otherwise pretty similar, and a 10ml vial will last for 6 weeks if you use 0.5ml eod.


----------



## tompei (Aug 8, 2008)

^lol! 5 pages of comments and the OP still hasn't posted his stats. haha!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> I've changed my avatar 'specially for this thread.
> 
> This is my 45-year old torso this week. Usually, I look a lot more bodybuildery, but Mrs Z watched "Fight Club" and was creaming herself when Brad Pitt was beating up Ed Norton, so I've gone for more of a "Brad Pitt in Fight Club" look.
> 
> ...


 :blink:


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> I've changed my avatar 'specially for this thread.
> 
> This is my 45-year old torso this week. Usually, I look a lot more bodybuildery, but Mrs Z watched "Fight Club" and was creaming herself when Brad Pitt was beating up Ed Norton, so I've gone for more of a "Brad Pitt in Fight Club" look.
> 
> ...


You been on drugs?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

tompei said:


> ^lol! 5 pages of comments and the OP still hasn't posted his stats. haha!


He ran away to let us all argue about it instead


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Were all going for the same bro! We all wanna be 'BIGGER' than we are and have no bf..

Its all Diet and sticking to it!

What's ur stats?


----------

